
VMware: the new Redis home - davidw
http://antirez.com/post/vmware-the-new-redis-home.html
======
antirez
Thank you guys! This is going to be another world for me. The latest months I
worked an insane number of hours per day in order to do both Redis and my real
work. Now I'll have more hours for Redis, in an environment where I'm more
supported full of skilled techs, _and_ not doing other works.

~~~
_pius
Man, I love hearing stories like this. Congratulations!

~~~
acangiano
And it took him only one year (almost to the day:
[http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/03/11/introducing-redis-a-
ke...](http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/03/11/introducing-redis-a-key-value-
database/)).

------
jacquesm
Congratulations!

An ex employee of mine went to work for vmware and he was very positive about
working there, if his experience is any guide then I'm sure you'll enjoy them.
As you already wrote they're a technology company and they take their tech
very serious.

So far their track record has been very impressive and they've successfully
managed to hold their own against MS, something that few thought was possible.

------
tptacek
Congratulations. This is fantastic news for redis-users like us, as well.

------
vlorch
also [http://blogs.vmware.com/console/2010/03/vmware-hires-key-
dev...](http://blogs.vmware.com/console/2010/03/vmware-hires-key-developer-
for-redis.html)

------
sant0sk1
I love to see open-source projects like Redis get picked up by established
technology companies and STAY open & developed. Wins all around.

Congrats, antirez!

------
marketer
It seems that more and more people (and companies) and recognizing the
potential of Redis. It's the default data store for projects I start.
Congrats!

------
wildmXranat
Registered just to say congrats. We love Redis and wish you all the best.

------
pierrefar
Awesome news Salvatore. Looking forward to seeing what VMware does with Redis.

------
va_coder
I wonder what the SpringSource/Grails/CloudFoundry division of VMWare will do
with Redis.

------
2bit
Great news for Redis fans! Redis is getting better all the time, congrats
antirez.

------
davidw
Congratulazioni :-)

~~~
antirez
Grazie David ;)

------
postfuturist
I use Redis for a big client. It's awesome. This is good news.

------
jokull
What exactly does VMware do? Is it like VirtualBox but better ? Closed source?
Hardware solutions? (Congratz to antirez!)

EDIT: Looks like they do a VirtualBox type normal host + guest servers as well
as a bare metal host setup. They have multiple open and close source versions.
None of this is clear on their website which is very enterprise and
unnecessarily complicated.

~~~
jacquesm
Not for one thing or another, but how on earth can you _not_ be aware of what
vmware is and what it does ?

~~~
jokull
Thought it was some virtualization but wasn't sure how it differentiated from
VirtualBox for example. Jackass.

~~~
sailormoon
Jackass? Don't be obnoxious. I thought exactly the same thing. How can someone
be clued-in enough to be here at Hacker News - for over a year, no less - and
not know VMWare!? It's like not having heard of Cisco or HP. How can you _not_
have heard of them ..!?

~~~
jokull
I've heard of them and I have a vague idea of what their product does (as
indicated by my asking of how it compares to VirtualBox). In any case how
would one answer that kind of question? "Because I'm 15 years old", "Because
I'm not as cool as you". Anyway. Sorry about the jackass comment. Just thought
you were one but I'm being too sensitive ;)

~~~
jacquesm
If you're only 15, then my heartfelt apologies, I have a subconscious mental
image of HN visitors as being people that are somehow active in the IT
industry for a while, and not knowing about VMware would be unthinkable in
that case.

Once again, sorry about that.

Regarding the 'jackass' bit, beware of thinking everybody on this forum is 15
years old, that street works two ways and bans here are swift and pretty
permanent.

HN is a forum unlike most others and one of the reasons for that is that
people that can't control their use of language get killed.

~~~
jokull
I'm not actually 15 years old. I'm 24 this week. I'm from Iceland and my
english is not cleansed with bleach. I don't work in IT which is why I was
asking for the hacker's explanation of VMware.

Thinks for the kid advice though. I'm having one next week.

------
drtse4
Congratulations! I guess that this will lead to huge improvements (e.g. focus
on clustering) in Redis :)

~~~
antirez
Indeed. Post 2.0 is redis-cluster time!

------
daok
Very awesome that you side project become your real life project. Keep it
going!

------
amix
Congrats, you deserve it with all the hard work you put into Redis.

------
adg001
Congratulazioni, notizia splendida! :-)

------
wlievens
Congratulations antirez!

------
boundlessdreamz
Congrats!

